# ITP SS212 vs STI HD3



## jcutter

well i did a little search and couldn't come up with anything so here i am. anybody have any good or bad to say about one or the other. ill be getting them in black on a 12" rim and putting my 26x9 and 26x12 swamp fox plus tires on them. also if anyones got any pictures and wouldn't mind tossing them up here too i wouldn't mind seeing them on some brutes.


----------



## Musclemckeester

I had the HD3s on my Brute. As far as looks go, they still are my favorite wheel. The one complaint I have with the wheel itself, is one of the little fake bolt heads that go around the edge fell off and got lost somewhere. 

Cleaning them was a bit of a pain, but not too bad. This pic was when they were still brand new and looked shiny. lol

I also purchased the black center cap. It comes with a chrome center cap, but they are easy to swap out.


----------



## Polaris425

They are both good sets of rims, and you should be happy with either one.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Buy whichever one you think looks better. 

The finish on the STI wheels seems to hold up a bit better in my experience.


----------



## stangbang

I have only had this for 2 weeks, but I think the hd3's look great. I have the machined/black finish. They are definitely time consuming to clean.


----------



## Waddaman

Not to go against these guys, I think the HD3s look great, but one thing i absolutely hate about them is how far the bead of the rim sticks out, its super wide and they hit and scratched on everything.. this is what i mean. 









Its hard to tell, but look how far the edge of the rim sticks out? Mostly on the 9.5" fronts but even the 11" wide 31s in the rear they stuck out and hit things.


----------



## Polaris425

^ That's horrible. I wouldn't like that at all.


----------



## jcutter

Alright thanks guys for the input. Correct me if I'm wrong but the sti hd3 rims are 8" wide in the 14" rim but only 7" wide in the 12" so I don't think I would have as much problems with what waddaman was dealing with there. Also is it necessary to run the tapered lugs with these wheels?


----------



## MN750

I just got the 14x7"? hd3 last weekend. Yes you'll need tapered lug nuts. Im running 28"OL2 so no worrying about the edge of the rim. As far as the width I was told theyre 7" either way.


----------



## bruteguy750

what offset is that wheel in the first pic.


----------



## TGM

I went back and forth with those two rims for weeks, until I seen the Diesel's and I was sold.


----------



## UGAfan12

Here's what my 212 look like now


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

UGAfan12 said:


> Here's what my 212 look like now



Isn't that a itp ss 108 black? I had 212's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Canam Ryder your are correct he must have been misinformed of which wheels he has 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## UGAfan12

Sorry bout that


----------



## Codeman350ss

Anyone look at the new STI HD4?


----------



## Codeman350ss

here it is


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes I got the hd4 but in all matte black not the glossy machine they look awesome


----------



## BIGPUN

lilbigtonka do u have a pic of them mounted, I was thinking of geting the limited but i couldn't find any pics to change my mind.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Here is a pic big pun


----------



## BIGPUN

I like...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750

MN750 said:


> I just got the 14x7"? hd3 last weekend. Yes you'll need tapered lug nuts. Im running 28"OL2 so no worrying about the edge of the rim. As far as the width I was told theyre 7" either way.
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU HAVE A 2 INCH LIFT


----------

